# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر العامي >  مراتي والفرخه .. يلا نكتب شعر حلمنتيشي

## محمد العلاوي

*ايه رايكم نكتب شعر حلمنتيشي دعوه لكل شاعر ساخر ينضم لي في هذا الموضوع ونشوف اخف دم في النتدى تعالوا نجرب .....*
* لـــما مــــــــراتي قــالتـلي يافــالح* 
*    روح السوق هــــات لنا كام فرخه  * 
*روحـــــت قـــوام عند الواد صالح* 
*ولقيــــته هـــــايموت م الرعـــشه* 

*مناخـيره ســايبه وبربوره ســايح* 
*وبيعـــطس يجــــي مليون عطسه* 
*قالـــي ســامحني ياســتاذ ســامح* 
*اصــــــل انا عـــــــندي الـف لونزا* 

*مُــت فـي جــلدي وقـولت انا رايح* 
* اقــــرب دكــــتور او مـستشفــــــى * 
*جــه الدكــــتور بـذكـــاؤه الواضـح* 
*قـــال ده يروح عــلى اقرب عــشه* 

*مــــرض العــصر ياعـــالم طــــايح* 
*زي الفِــــــــره وعـــــــامل ازمـــــه* 
*امــــا مــــــراتي غـــــاويه فـضايح* 
* ناويه تــــوزع على روحـي شوربه* 
*ارجو ان تنول اعجابكم وسلاااااااااااااااااااااااااااام* 
 :f2:

----------


## د.ابودنيا

جمهور فراخنا وقف بيطلب التغير
ردت حكومة الارف انتو صحيح مجانين
سكنا الناس العشش وانتو كدة حرين
هنشيل عليكو الدعم ونزود التموين
كفاية بلاش افترى 
كفاية انكم عايشين
***        ***        ***
جمهور فراخنا رفض 
اللحن دا ما تحفض
عرق الحكومة اتنفض
وسنت القوانين
قانون بشفرة حامية لفراخنا الى مسلمين
وقانون بشفرة تلمة لجل فراخنا الرفضين
وانفلوانزا جايبنها للى مايقولشى امين
وعجبى
د. ابودنيا

----------


## محمد العلاوي

اعتقد الاعضاء خايفين من الموضوع لانه فيه فراخ طيب اعمل ايه ياناس مافيش غير مشاركه واحده انا الريش طلع في دماغي من الزعل سلااااااااااااااام         :Eat:   ::-s:

----------


## محمد العلاوي

*اعتقد الاعضاء خايفين من الموضوع لانه فيه فراخ طيب اعمل ايه ياناس مافيش غير مشاركه واحده انا الريش طلع في* *دماغي من الزعل سلااااااااااااااام*  :Eat:   ::-s:

----------


## free_bird

[grade="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"]بطلنا نخاف متل الاول عشان بقى شيء عادي واتعودنا على مصايبنا

يافَرخَه نافَشَه الريش ـ ونهار وليل تِكاكي
تِحاولي ماتحاوليش ـ الشوطه جاياكي
فَنَصيحه ماتستَنيش
روحي زوري الشيخ كِنتاكي

شو بتنفع هيدي او؟[/grade]

----------


## محمد العلاوي

> بطلنا نخاف متل الاول عشان بقى شيء عادي واتعودنا على مصايبنا
> 
> يافَرخَه نافَشَه الريش ـ ونهار وليل تِكاكي
> تِحاولي ماتحاوليش ـ الشوطه جاياكي
> فَنَصيحه ماتستَنيش
> روحي زوري الشيخ كِنتاكي
> 
> شو بتنفع هيدي او؟
> 
> drawGradient()


*شيخ كنتاكـي ياعيني عليه* 
*فـــلس وبيلــــطم خــــــديه*
* نـــاوي يبيع فِشِه وكـوارع * 
* او طـــعميه ياكــــبده بانيه * *اخي العزيز/free_bird شكرا على مرورك ومشاركتك وجميله طبعا سلاااااااااااااام* 
*  *

----------


## محمد جابر خلف

*احنا يا فرخة غلطنا في حقك رمينا البيضة بالكتكوت 

بكرة الفرخة تصرخ صرخة فالكتكوت مش هيموت

بكرة نقول للفرخة كاكي واحنا وراكي بعلو الصوت

لما احنا نسكن في العشة والفرخة تسكن في بيوت*

----------

